

Close Listening: How Sound Reveals the Invisible - user_235711
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2015/07/30/425395825/close-listening-how-sound-reveals-the-invisible

======
mchahn
Stethoscopes did not improving listening. It has been easier to hear by
placing your ear directly on the body. Stethoscopes were only invented because
of modesty. (Edit: and because of convenience for the doctor).

Of course new listening devices using microphones can improve on the human
ear. But a rubber tube cannot.

------
kitwalker12
loved this comment

    
    
      > There is a button for error reporting. You just need to scroll down to see it. 
      Oh and the scroll bar is hidden

